# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Villaboard installation

## emptybucketman

I'm planning to line the internal walls of my laundry with villaboard and I'm following the James Hardie installation manual. I need to cut the board to fit around a window. What is the best way to attack this and what tools should I use? I plan to lay the boards vertically,

----------


## Cliff Rogers

G'day. 
You might like to read this thread first.... it will give you a sense of history of the subject here at least.  :Biggrin:

----------


## boban

OK Cowboy, here we go. 
Why are you fitting them vertically?  It can be done provided the joints are supported but that is usually extra work. 
Cutting can be done with a fibro cutter, fibro scoring knife or a grinder (use a mask).  You can also buy a specialist blade to go in your saw.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Use fibro cutters to cut the vertical cuts and score and snap knife to cut the horizontal cut.  
I use nibblers myself saves a lot of time and effort.   
They are expesive to buy and I'm not sure if anyone hires them out.  But it would be worth a try. 
Grinders are far too messy in my opinion.  
Also as Boban says lay the sheets down.  The only time I would fix sheets vertical would be if the wall is less than 1350 wide.  Where by standing them vertical will eliminate a join. 
Cheers

----------


## emptybucketman

I see the advantage of laying them vertically.   
Rod, are the nibblers specifically for fibro sheeting? 
Do I need to use the "Hardie" basecoat, topcoat and perforated paper when joining?  They claim it's water-resistant!!

----------


## Rod Dyson

The nibblers are specifically for cement sheet products they will cut 9mm villaboard with ease. 
For a laundry you will only need standard plasterboard compounds. Make sure you use paper tape.  Fibreglass tape cracks on villaboard 50% of the time. 
Cheers

----------

